# الاصابع الخمس



## פפאיה

السلام عليكم,
مساء الخير.
 
يا ناطقي اللغة العربية - أريد ان اسألكم سؤال: هل تعلمون اسماء الاصابع الخمس غَيْبًا؟ اقصد الاصابع في اليد.
اعرف أن السؤال غريب بشكل ما, ولكن الامر يهمني لأنه بالعبراني, بعض الاصابع معروفة للجميع باسمائها, وبعض الاصابع غير معروفة لبعض الناس (للاطفال الصغار, مثلا, ولكن لبعض الناس الكبار ايضًا), وسألت نفسي ما اذا الامر شبيه بالعربي.
هل تعلمون الاسماء, وتفكرون أن هذا السؤال مُضْحِك؟
 
سؤال آخر - هل اسماء الاصابع تختلف بين الفصحى واللهجات؟
 
شكرًا! 
 
*ملاحظة: من فضلكم, قولوا لي اذا غلطت في كتابة كلمة أو جملة. شكرًا ثاني!


----------



## lukebeadgcf

פפאיה said:


> السلام عليكم,
> مساء الخير.
> 
> يا ناطقي اللغة العربية - أريد ان اسألكم سؤال: هل تعلمون اسماء الاصابع الخمس غَيْبًا؟ اقصد الاصابع في اليد.
> اعرف أن السؤال غريب بشكل ما, ولكن الامر يهمني لأنه بالعبراني, بعض الاصابع معروفة للجميع باسمائها, وبعض الاصابع غير معروفة لبعض الناس (للاطفال الصغار, مثلا, ولكن لبعض الناس الكبار ايضًا), وسألت نفسي ما اذا الامر شبيه بالعربي.
> هل تعلمون الاسماء, وتفكرون أن هذا السؤال مُضْحِك؟
> 
> سؤال آخر - هل اسماء الاصابع تختلف بين الفصحى واللهجات؟
> 
> شكرًا!
> 
> *ملاحظة: من فضلكم, قولوا لي اذا غلطت في كتابة كلمة أو جملة. شكرًا ثاني!



أنا لست متحدثا أصليا بالعربية ولكني سألت صديقي وهو متحدث أصلي من اللاذقية وقال إنه يعرف السبابة فقط . وهو قال إن معظم الناس ، برأيه ، لا يعرفون . ولكن بعد أن قلت له الإبهام والوسطى والبنصر والخنصر كان يعرفها .

عربيتك ممتازة ولكني لاحظت هذه الأغلاط : 



> أسماء الأصابع الخمسة غيبا؟





> إذا كان الأمر شبيها بالعربية





> العبرانية





> شكرا ثانيا


شكرا مرة ثانية عبارة أفضل

أيضا أنت تخلط بين همزة القطع وبين همزة الوصل . مثلا :



> يا ناطقي اللغة العربية - أريد أن أسألكم سؤال: هل تعلمون أسماء الأصابع الخمسة غَيْبًا؟


----------



## إسكندراني

lukebeadgcf said:


> ...سألت صديقي وهو متحدث أصلي من اللاذقية وقال إنه يعرف السبابة فقط . وهو قال إن معظم الناس ، برأيه ، لا يعرفون . ولكن بعد أن قلت له الإبهام والوسطى والبنصر والخنصر كان يعرفها...


إذا فاحسبوني معه لأنّي مثله بالظبط 
لكن أنا معتاد على أن أسمّي الصباع الأخير (الصُّباع الصُّغَيَّر)


----------



## لنـا

פפאיה said:


> السلام عليكم,
> مساء الخير.
> 
> يا ناطقي اللغة العربية - أريد ان اسألكم سؤال: هل تعلمون اسماء الاصابع الخمس غَيْبًا؟ اقصد الاصابع في اليد.
> اعرف أن السؤال غريب بشكل ما, ولكن الامر يهمني لأنه بالعبراني, بعض الاصابع معروفة للجميع باسمائها, وبعض الاصابع غير معروفة لبعض الناس (للاطفال الصغار, مثلا, ولكن لبعض الناس الكبار ايضًا), وسألت نفسي ما اذا الامر شبيه بالعربي.


 
وعليك السلام بابايا,

انا شخصيا كنت حافظهن بالعبراني عن غيب من جيل 5 سنين وكنت الخبط فيهم في العربي
يعني حفظتهن رسمي وانا صف 6 تقريبا, وبعتقد انه كثير ناس بخربطوا فيهن!



פפאיה said:


> سؤال آخر - هل اسماء الاصابع تختلف بين الفصحى واللهجات؟


 
حسب لهجتي انا, اسماء الاصابع بالعامية وبالفصحى ما بختلفن, واظن انه باقي اللهجات نفس الشيء!


----------



## Masjeen

أكثر الناس لا يعرفون سوى السبابة والأبهام
وبخصوص اللهجة واللفصحى فلا يوجد اختلاف بينهما في اسماء الأصابع


----------



## Xence

פפאיה said:
			
		

> هل اسماء الاصابع تختلف بين الفصحى واللهجات؟​



بالنسبة للجزائر، وأعتقد أن الأمر كذلك في سائر بلدان المغرب العربي، لم يسبق لي أن سمعت الأسماء المتداولة في الفصحى، باستثناء الوسطى (مع نطق مختلف).. لكن السائد هو أن تسمى الأصابع وفقا لحجمها أو وظيفتها.. فمثلا في منطقتي وكثير من المناطق التي أعرفها، تستخدم العبارات التالية: ا

*الصْبُع الصْغِير* = الخنصر
*صبع الخاتم* = البنصر
*الصبع الوسطاني* = الوسطى
*صبع الشْهادة* = السبابة
*الصبع الكْبير* = الإبهام​


----------



## إسكندراني

xence said:


> بالنسبة للجزائر، وأعتقد أن الأمر كذلك في سائر بلدان المغرب العربي، لم يسبق لي أن سمعت الأسماء المتداولة في الفصحى، باستثناء الوسطى (مع نطق مختلف).. لكن السائد هو أن تسمى الأصابع وفقا لحجمها أو وظيفتها.. فمثلا في منطقتي وكثير من المناطق التي أعرفها، تستخدم العبارات التالية: ا
> 
> *الصْبُع الصْغِير* = الخنصر
> *صبع الخاتم* = البنصر
> *الصبع الوسطاني* = الوسطى
> *صبع الشْهادة* = السبابة
> *الصبع الكْبير* = الإبهام​



اتعرّف على كل هذه الأسماء فأظنّ أنّها مستخدمة في مصر. بالتحديد لا نستخدم الخنصر والبنصر والباقي مفهوم


----------



## thelastchoice

في السعودية نستخدم نفس المسميات الفصيحة : خنصر، بنصر، وسطى، سبابة، ابهام
و أحيانا يقال وصطى و الاصبع الكبير للإبهام . ولكن لو استخدمت المسميات الفصيحة فسيفهمك الجميع.


----------



## Mahaodeh

أنا أعرفهن كلهن منذ أن كنت طفلة، وقد استغربت حين عرفت الآن أن البعض لا يعرفونهن!


----------

